# pretty wheel!!



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Antiq...298?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adc8d571a


wish i had the funds and lived closer!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Could it be?!?

It looks like a Canadian Production Wheel!!!

:teehee:

I really wish I lived closer. I would snap that up in a heartbeat. I was just telling Philip that I want one of those someday. 

Aren't there groups of people on Ravelry who will "run" wheels from place to place?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think I almost got that wheel awhile back. Sure looks like the same.
I was looking at one on listed Ravelry, & I think it was in Akron, it was in Ohio.

The seller didn't want to ship. Also a local fiber fair was coming up & the seller
wanted to try to sell it there. I lost interest in it after that.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yup, that's CPW. There's a whole forum for them on Ravelry and you might be able to get someone from there to help you relocate it. They ship them on Grayhound buses a lot, too. 

A modern wheel of that size and speed would run about four times as much, although that's just their starting price.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow!!! 

My boyfriend is in driving distance. 

Now where in the world could I possibly put it.....

Looks like there is a bad join in the wheel though maybe it is my eyeballs.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I know she didn't sell it at the fair cause she emailed me & said it was still available.

I think she was selling it for around $450. I offered to pay her extra, or whatever she needed for shipping.

I found another wheel while she had hers at the fair, plus I didn't think she was going to ship anyways. She didn't want to risk it getting damaged.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Kasota said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> My boyfriend is in driving distance.
> 
> ...


Looks like there was a repair where you are talking. Does your BF have a good eye? Like could he tell if the wheel was warped or not true? That is what makes a difference right? Most everything else can be fixed on one as long as the wheel is still straight?

Also, you would put in the free space cleared up when you move your stash to your new fiber shed silly!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Does your BF have a good eye?


Welll.........


Um....................


I think he does...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Also, you would put in the free space cleared up when you move your stash to your new fiber shed silly!!


If only I had it built. It's going to have to wait until next summer.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am insane. 

I sent the person a question and asked if she could tell me if there was a repair done to the wheel and whether or not it would spin true and what repairs she thought it would need.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey! I'm trying to arrange a railroad for that wheel! 

:teehee:

I thought one of your friends had a CPW in a barn, Kasota?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Svenska, she thought that she did but it turned out it wasn't and it was in really, really bad shape. 

Ugh.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

If Kasaota's bf can get it for you, and get it to kasota, I could get it from Kasota and store it for you, Kelsey! Let me know if it works out! That wheel looks really nice! I would not hesitate to take a chance on that lovely Cadorette wheel! I wonder if it is a Philias or a Michel?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Kasota was thinking of it for herself... :teehee:

But if Kelsey has her heart set on it that is okay, I will step back.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't have my heart set on it. I do really want a CPW, but you are going more nuts than I am right now. Lol 
But that is a really nice wheel. I may change my tune if they figure out a wheel railroad for me. ..


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I wish I were closer to Grand Rapids Michigan...

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/atq/4619244508.html

and then there is this although it is missing some original parts
http://saginaw.craigslist.org/sdp/4667588864.html


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Svenka - maybe they could get a railroad going for you for one of those other CPWs....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I live very close to Grand Rapids . Now if I only had an extra $200


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The one in Grand Rapids is 120.00. Now if only I had the time to drive down there.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Ya'll are so funny! I really started something. Wish there was one in VA.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I, um, may have gotten a completely different wheel. 
:teehee:
Philip got me an anniversary present. :nanner:
This wheel is all yours Kasota! Have your boyfriend drive and get it for you!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Umm... yeah. 
(I have the most awesome enabler husband in the world! )


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Right On!! Congrats :sing: :thumb: :banana:


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I really don't know much about spinning but is that a flax wheel?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Probably. Or tiny wool yarn.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Well, whatever it's for, it's a beautiful wheel.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, Kelsey! What a keeper you have in that Philip! Congratulations and happy new wheel day! 

Do you have it at home already? That looks like inlay, too. What a lovely and unique wheel!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

No, it's en route to me. It appears it will arrive sometime while I am gone in North Dakota.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous! Do you have it yet!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

bone inlay or mother or pearl? it is gorgeous!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Ivory and bone. 

Still no word on its location. No tracking number either. The seller claims it was shipped on Tuesday. . . :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh no SvenskaFlicka I hope we don't have another event like the one Kasota had. Keeping my fingers crossed that it arrives fairly soon.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I leave tomorrow. I'll have to put my mom on wheel watch.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope all will be well, Kelsey! I can't believe they say there is no tracking number. That is just weird.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

They don't say there is no tracking number. One just hasn't been provided. They say it was shipped with DHL.
It is coming from Germany. That makes me a special kind of nervous.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, that really IS coming from a distance!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can you ask them for a tracking number? Or maybe call DHL and ask how you track a shipment. It will take it awhile to get over here. The good news is if it is an antique there isn't any duty (at least that is how it used to be).


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Philip has asked for a tracking number. I hope we get one.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Antiq...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3395faf900

The wheel is back and the current bid is $100.00. Someone snatch this up!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL! You sound like my BF. He said the same thing. "Snatch it up! Snatch it up!"


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Do it..... you know you want to....... come one, how much room could one little wheel take up......:teehee:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Kas- he said that? And it's still for sale?!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A little over 15 hours left


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, it is not "buy it now" priced and there are quite a few hours left. If I decide to go for it I don't want to start bidding it up just yet. The auction will actually end whilst I am at work so I will likely have to simply set a max bid. I'm a little concerned about the mend in the wheel but I suppose a lot of these are mended...


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Auction sniper dot com. They will run in at the last few seconds and snipe it for you.

No worries about the mend, there's a zombie version of that wheel here and they will spin even when in really rough shape.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, someone got it for $227.50. I really hope they use it and didn't just get it for "decoration" kwim?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

That someone wasn't me. BF is in the midst of a major repair on the farmhouse and is coming under the wire to get it done before Winter. I just didn't want to burden him with having to take time out in the middle of the weekend day (one hour drive one way). Sometimes it hurts to be good. LOL! Had it been more in the darker mahogany color I probably would have listened to that other voice and asked him to drive over there. 

Next time...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I finally have a tracking number!  https://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-p...alina.filters.CSRF_NONCE=CF441347D655AAFA860 
Site is in German. It appears to be actually shipping out today.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whoooo hoooooo! I'll bet you cannot wait until she gets there!


----------

